# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN

## almendrac

Cualquier consulta no dude en escribirme, tenemos este diplomado en las otras provincias ya mencionadas 
Muchas graciasTemas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora, Agrobanco y la Universidad ESAN lanzan Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN. ESAN: "DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRIOLAS" Foros Interregionales Lambayeque - Piura - Tarapoto

----------

